# CFE online?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

We will be in Aguascalientes for an extended time while this house is on the market. Does anyone know if you can pay CFE online?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes. On the CFE website, just choose your account type and then select "Mi Cuenta." If you haven't paid your bill online before, you'll have to register first, so have a paper bill handy to enter the account info.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> We will be in Aguascalientes for an extended time while this house is on the market. Does anyone know if you can pay CFE online?


Yes. CFE Home


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Somewhat related questions. Can you pay predial (property taxes) on line? How about IMSS?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Pay ahead .... or if online have a Mexican Credit Card


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Somewhat related questions. Can you pay predial (property taxes) on line? How about IMSS?


In Morelos - IMSS, no. Predial, yes (you need your clave and initials from your tax bill). But we paid Predial in person. They set up booths in various convenient places. That way we get the official stamps etc.

btw - I believe you can pay CFE using your Mexican bank's billpay feature.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> Pay ahead .... or if online have a Mexican Credit Card


In person I paid with my dollar based Visa - great exchange rate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> In Morelos - IMSS, no. Predial, yes (you need your clave and initials from your tax bill). But we paid Predial in person. They set up booths in various convenient places. That way we get the official stamps etc.
> 
> btw - I believe you can pay CFE using your Mexican bank's billpay feature.


I have paid CFE and Megacable both through my bank web site and through their own web sites. It seems a little simpler through the CFE and Megacable web sites, so lately I have been using them. But I used to pay both from a bank web site. The biggest difference is probably that on the CFE and Megacable web sites, you are logged into your own account. On the bank web site, you have to enter a long number to tell them how much you want to pay and where.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Some time ago I set up automatic payments with my bank (Santander) for my monthy CFE and Telmex bills. It's called "domiciliación" in Spanish. And now that I get my bank statements over the internet, I also get emails notices informing me when the payments have been made.


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

yes you can. You can check the amount owned and pay with a credit card.


----------

